# Small clot in milk



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I noticed in my strainer filter this morning that there were two or three very small red clots left on it. They are really very small like a pin point. Should I be concerned? Should I throw out the milk? 
She's been milking fine although she was misting a bit on one side a few days ago but that has cleared up. Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How long has she been in milk? 

Do other goats fight with her?

Did you take her temperature?

Were there other clumps ....like milk clumped up?

Most likely she got bumped in the udder by another goat, or her milk is coming in strongly if it's within three months of kidding. Goats peak at three months of lactation. Sometimes a first freshener will show a bit of blood as the udder tissue stretches.

I'd just keep an eye on it. If you *need* to do something, give her some chewable Vitamin C tablets.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

She gave birth 7 weeks ago. I have not taken her temp. There have been no milk clumps or anything, just the small clots. I guess I should try and take her temp later today.Do you think I should not drink the milk for any reason?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

At 7 weeks, it is likely just her udder stretching. The milk should be fine if it is just tiny, pin-point dots. As the udder stretches, sometimes tiny capillaries break. That will correct itself later in her lactation cycle. 

Unless the milk itself is pink, I wouldn't worry about it. Do watch in case it gets worse, though.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

It happens all the time in our milk goat. SHe had quintuplets but found a home with a milk cow for 2 

The poor goat's bag gets quit the workout with 3 kids wanting milk AND me milking her once to twice a day depending on how full her bag looks.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

This evening after straining, there were still a few small blood clots in the milk and the strained milk is light pink. Haven't done a mastitis test yet, but she seems fine. Udder is not hot, no lumps, she's eating good. 

Is it safe for us to drink the milk?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, it is safe. If you let it sit in the fridge for a while, the pink will settle and you can pour off the normal colored milk if it bothers you.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

We'll keep an eye on it, hopefully it will improve. It's amazing, my wife,kids, and I have been in a panic thinking we couldn't have our nightly ration of cold goats milk. Funny thing is we used to think it would be gross to drink raw goats milk and now we cannot get enough. I especially like mine with a little chocolate. 

Thanks to everyone on here for being so helpful as we would be lost without you all.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Happy to be of help. I just raided my pantry, made a butterscotch-pudding pie, and layered chocolate/ banana custards. Then the rest of the milk I separated, divided the cream in half, turned half into butter and the other half into whipped cream for the various dessert stuffs. 

Part of the skim milk I poured into a glass and added Horchato mix too. Ahhh! 

All of this with raw milk.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just to update, I milked this morning and tonight and had no clots in the strainer. Hopefully all is well. Thanks


----------

